# Seconda Chrono...



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont really like posting to live auctions but since these were discussed recently it might be of interest....

cheap so far.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Those Sekondas certainly seem to be very sought after. I got mine from eBay for less than a hundred quid which I thought was a pretty good deal, although it still has a slightly sticky chronograph minute counter even after servicing







. It's in great cosmetic condition though and keeps excellent time. It has a very satisfyingly loud tick









Since adding the "Watch Gallery" page to my website I had my first watch related email a couple of weeks ago from a chap in Vienna. Of the 50 or so watches featured, the email was about none other than the Sekonda Chronograph









I'm still keeping my eyes open for a white-dialled version to keep my black one company.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I bought this alarm years back and hardly ever worn it...keeps very good time also.

Roger


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

I have one like that Roger,first turn on the winder and she's off,reliable little alarm watch,fred


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Yes Fred...thats very true..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> I bought this alarm years back and hardly ever worn it...keeps very good time also.
> 
> Roger


 I had exactly that same one. Gave it to a friend.

Was I stupid?


----------

